# PPP negotiation failed (exit code = 10)

## BlackOps

hello, i am using wvdial program to connect to the internet, it worked fine, after login session pppd started, and i was online...

but this time, after login session and pppd startin i c this:

The PPP daemon has died: PPP negotiation failed (exit code = 10)

and pppd dies...

why? what is the reason? i didnt do or change anything... i thought reason is in ISP, but from WindowsXP i can connect very easily...

then whats up?

----------

## BlackOps

a new thing just came up.... now, when i try to connect to internet,it just cant detect carrier!!! dunno wassup??? i was working fine! why it is corrupted now?  :Sad:  what could go wrong? here what i get...

```

localhost ~ # wvdial

--> WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.56

--> Initializing modem.

--> Sending: ATZ

OK

--> Sending: AT &F E0 &C1 &D2 V1 S0=0 V1

AT &F E0 &C1 &D2 V1 S0=0 V1

OK

--> Modem initialized.

--> Sending: ATDT4974366

--> Waiting for carrier.

NO CARRIER

--> No Carrier!  Trying again.

--> Sending: ATDT4974366

--> Waiting for carrier.

NO CARRIER

--> No Carrier!  Trying again.

--> Sending: ATDT4974366

--> Waiting for carrier.

NO CARRIER

--> No Carrier!  Trying again.

--> Sending: ATDT4974366

--> Waiting for carrier.

CONNECT 37333

--> Carrier detected.  Waiting for prompt.

User Access Verification

Username:

User Access Verification

Username:

--> Looks like a login prompt.

--> Sending: sav7437f

sav7437f

Password:

--> Looks like a password prompt.

--> Sending: (password)

Entering PPP mode.

Async interface address is unnumbered (FastEthernet0)

Your IP address is 0.0.0.0. MTU is 1500 bytes

Header compression is on.

--> Looks like a welcome message.

--> Starting pppd at Tue Sep 26 09:30:37 2006

--> Pid of pppd: 10257

--> Using interface ppp0

--> pppd: ï¿½[08][06][08]ï¿½[10][06][08]X [06][08]

--> pppd: ï¿½[08][06][08]ï¿½[10][06][08]X [06][08]

--> local  IP address 212.38.116.23

--> pppd: ï¿½[08][06][08]ï¿½[10][06][08]X [06][08]

--> remote IP address 212.38.114.4

--> pppd: ï¿½[08][06][08]ï¿½[10][06][08]X [06][08]

--> primary   DNS address 212.38.114.16

--> pppd: ï¿½[08][06][08]ï¿½[10][06][08]X [06][08]

--> secondary DNS address 212.38.114.17

--> pppd: ï¿½[08][06][08]ï¿½[10][06][08]X [06][08]

--> local  IP address 212.38.116.23

--> pppd: ï¿½[08][06][08]ï¿½[10][06][08]X [06][08]

--> remote IP address 212.38.114.4

--> pppd: ï¿½[08][06][08]ï¿½[10][06][08]X [06][08]

--> primary   DNS address 212.38.114.16

--> pppd: ï¿½[08][06][08]ï¿½[10][06][08]X [06][08]

--> secondary DNS address 212.38.114.17

--> pppd: ï¿½[08][06][08]ï¿½[10][06][08]X [06][08]

```

why is it so? when i try to connect again, it just says... NO CARRIER....and so on.... but i didnt change any configuration file!!! what is the problem?

----------

## BlackOps

well, no i can connect...but.... when i get connected to the internet internet speed is very SLOW!!!! why??? whats going wrong?? who can help??

i was browsing forums alot, but...still dunno what to do!  :Sad:  which files i must edit or fix?

----------

## mrness

Probably line quality is low. Check your connections, test its noise level with a normal phone...

----------

## BlackOps

naaah!!  :Mad:  Line is OK!! 

cuz from WInXP i can connect at 52kbps, almost always, and minimum download speed is 5kbps!! but from Gentoo, with wvdial.... i connect hardly at 35kbps...and download speed is 200bps.... or nothing!!!!

and it connects very hardly...

trick is....it was working COOl! the first day i configured it....then....i wanted to reconnect....and doesnt work!!! reboot! and problem hasnt gone!!! wassup? what to do?

----------

## mrness

a) try to remember what you did since the last time your modem has worked till now. did you update your kernel? some updates perhaps (hint: genlop -l --date -1day)?  

b) what kind of modem you have? is it a software modem? if it is, what do you use to make it work (ltmodem, slmodem, what slmodem driver)?

c) try to connect from a terminal like minicom, just to see what connection speed you obtain.

d) add debug to /etc/ppp/peers/wvdial and look in logs for clues.

----------

## mrness

There is an utility to discover which driver suits you: http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/packages/smartlink/Ubuntu/scanModem.gz .

----------

